# Fertility reflexolgy



## Pagey J (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I was looking into having some reflexolgy with my next IVF cycle. I found a lady local to me and she wanted me to get permission from my consultant. My consultant basically said she did not recommend as research is limited however if I feel it would improve my chances they will allow. 

Has anyone had fertility reflexolgy and would you recommend it?

Thank you x


----------



## HighTower (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Pagey

I tried reflexology for quite a few months when we were ttc naturally and also with Maya massage around the time of my ivf last year. Alas it didn't make any difference to me   but everyone is different. I found it v relaxing and a nice time out from all the baby craziness!

HT xo


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

I conceived naturally after nearly 5 years of trying and a lot of fertility treatment 6 weeks after a 6 wdek block of reflexology,  no idea if it was the reason but it certainly can't hurt (well not ivf anyway but it hurts your feet!) Xx


----------



## TreeHugger (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Pagey

I had fertility reflexology once a week for 2 months before and during my first ICSI cycle last year. The practitioner was willing to do the treatment through stimms but not after ET. I found it really relaxing and it took my mind off things for an hour each time, I also found it helped me sleep better. Unfortunately the cycle was negative and I am in two minds whether to do it for my second cycle as it is quite pricey.

There have been studies into fertility reflexology, search for Devon NHS Fertility Reflexology if you want to read up about it.

Good luck on your journey x


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

I have just had my last nhs cycle and thought going into it i would do everything iv alwaysthought was over the top before, reflexology included. Iv had 4 sessions and cancelled last week as i got a bfp on test day. Theres not 1 piece of evidence that it helped in any way, particularly as my treatment was changed a lot from my first fresh cycle. I was very sceptical going in, so told her very little about my health other than the ivf details, but she picked up on a lot of health issues, nothing serious, just niggles and things that where bothering me at the time. My practitioner was lovely, and im missing not being able to have more done at the mo.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I couldn't reccommend reflexology highly enough especially by a fertility specialist. I am a strong believer in its health benefits and at the very least it is an hour a week of pure and blissful me time 😄


----------

